# more Flip heeling - working on forging



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some video of today's heeling work. I really need to get the forging under control so that's our focus right now. This practice is with two leashes - one in my left hand and one around the back in my right hand. And the food has been moved inside of my mouth.

Video's not the best - I had to rely on a neighborhood kid.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He has very nice attention!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He looks like he's having a great time while he's working!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He really looks happy to be heeling .. I brought Faelan to a match yesterday and while I got a lot of positive feedback, the comment I liked best was

'He makes it look so effortless and joyful'.

I think Flip has a lot of that quality in his heeling as well


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks very nice. It appears the extra leash is helping quite a bit. I know you said before but how old is he now?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

he just turned nine months


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cute! I love that he's prancing but not bouncing like a certain *other* Golden I know.... AHEM.... Quiz! 

Couple observations -- Have you tried doing lots of circles to your left while addressing forging? I find that lots of left turns and left circles can ease out forging with Quiz. Also, is there a reason you're slightly hunched over? Seems to me you'd want your shoulders a little straighter - and that if you used food on the armband hunched over like that, it may have contributed to the forging b/c it would've put the food an inch or so too far forward.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Also, is there a reason you're slightly hunched over?


Yeah, the wind was blowing the hair into my face and I couldn't see my dog! I had it pulled back in barretts but it obviously wasn't enough. Since I watched the video I've started wearing my hair in a ponytail for that exact reason! (It's amazing what you can pick up on a video tape that doesn't seem like a big deal at the time).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

so cute!!!!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*You have answered your own question*

Use the leash in your right hand behind your back. When he forges step back with your left leg while tightening up the leash. Works really well on left turns and about turns. My old girl was a forger. Using the second leash worked wonders without affecting her attitude. She was a lagger before her confidence grew and she got forgie. So I was really careful with the corrections. You have really nice attitude now. Love the head and tail up.


----------

